# Hauling a Vette



## jwstewar

Yesterday we went down to my inlaws. My F-I-L as always wanted a Vette. That has just always been his dream. So Monica has been looking on ebay for him nothing thinking he was serious. Well last night she found a fully restored '76 Stingray. Looks nice as heck. Only downside is, it is in Florida. He had her place a bid and low and behold since everyone else was watching the Superbowl, he won it. I think we are actually going to go get it vs. having it shipped. We are thinking about leaving early Friday morning, picking it up early - Mid-day Saturday and returning on Sunday.

Here is my question. I've attached a couple of pics of my trailer. Albeit, not the best shot of the dovetail. Do you think we'll have any problems loading the car? It is 16' + the 2' dovetail. I'm not worried about weight or anything on the trailer, just worried about the center going over the dovetail. I think we can get the front end on the ramps easy enough by cranking the front of the trailer up to lower the rear ramps. Just worried about the break over.

Then, next question, we have 4 straps, you know the typical 10k breaking but 3,333 WLL straps and then 5 chains and 5 binders. What would be the best way to tie this car down. We are thinking straps to prevent damage, but I know Vettes can be a bit weird to lash down. Don't want to lose it, but don't want to do any damage either.


----------



## Big Dog

What you pulling it with? How wide between the fender wells? Your looking at just less than 2 ton. I would think straps would be fine, wheel straps would be better. I may even go so far as nailing blocks on the deck. Never hauled a vette but a single binder to frame would be added security.


----------



## bczoom

Your ramps do come out and sit on that upper lip, right?

I would not use those straps.  Grade 70 chains with binders on all 4 corners is the proper way to go.  If a Trooper sees you with a rolling load bound down with straps, he may want to talk with you more about it with a piece of paper (price included) as a reminder.

To get you over the hump in the dovetail, this may work.  Take a couple 2x8's or similar and lay flat on the bed just beyond the "hump".  Let the front tires climb onto those.  Once they clear the 8' (length of board), they'll fall back onto the bed and you can remove. By then, your back tires are near that hump and you should be good.


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> I would not use those straps.  Grade 70 chains with binders on all 4 corners is the proper way to go.  If a Trooper sees you with a rolling load bound down with straps, he may want to talk with you more about it with a piece of paper (price included) as a reminder.



Just saying ............. Federal guideline require binders over 10,000 pounds (he's not near that), transport wheel straps (need 4) are used regularly on towing vehicles with one winch w/break used as a frame binder.


----------



## jwstewar

Big Dog said:


> What you pulling it with? How wide between the fender wells? Your looking at just less than 2 ton. I would think straps would be fine, wheel straps would be better. I may even go so far as nailing blocks on the deck. Never hauled a vette but a single binder to frame would be added security.


 


bczoom said:


> Your ramps do come out and sit on that upper lip, right?
> 
> I would not use those straps. Grade 70 chains with binders on all 4 corners is the proper way to go. If a Trooper sees you with a rolling load bound down with straps, he may want to talk with you more about it with a piece of paper (price included) as a reminder.
> 
> To get you over the hump in the dovetail, this may work. Take a couple 2x8's or similar and lay flat on the bed just beyond the "hump". Let the front tires climb onto those. Once they clear the 8' (length of board), they'll fall back onto the bed and you can remove. By then, your back tires are near that hump and you should be good.


 
Towing wise, we are using his Dodge 2500 Heavy Duty 4x4 Crew Cab with 8' bed and the Hemi. I think we are probably good there. My Trailer is 82" between the fenders, but the fenders are removable via couple of wing nuts.

Yep, the ramps pull all the way out and sit on the lip at the rear of the trailer. I hadn't thought about boards for the front, but did think about using some trying to get the rear up. Thinking that might be able to keep the rear from dragging as well.

Any thoughts on what to actually attach the either the strap or chain or chain to on the car?

I've had someone else mention wheel baskets, but then on some of the Vette forums I'm reading that they won't fit the wide Vette tires.

If we were to get wheel straps, what would attach them to on the trailer? What about straps wrapped through the wheel? I saw a couple hauled that way, but didn't look to be the best either, but it was a "pro" for however much that is worth.


----------



## Big Dog

All that said, I have binders and I use them for all my loads unless it's a soft load ..................


----------



## jwstewar

You know, we could probably have it hauled just about as cheap as we can go get it, but what fun is that?

Here is a picture of it, he is also going to get a few "extras" for it including a stock hood.


----------



## Big Dog

jwstewar said:


> If we were to get wheel straps, what would attach them to on the trailer? What about straps wrapped through the wheel? *NO* I saw a couple hauled that way, but didn't look to be the best either, but it was a "pro" for however much that is worth.



Stake pockets and believe me they have wheel straps (baskets) for that car.

Offer .......... If you wanna use my rig, your welcome to it. Has everything you need and more!


----------



## jwstewar

Any thoughts on getting T-hooks or R-hooks and trying to use the shipping holes in the frame?


----------



## Big Dog

jwstewar said:


> Any thoughts on getting T-hooks or R-hooks and trying to use the shipping holes in the frame?



IMO, no problem as long as you can get something to bind or ratchet on them.


----------



## jwstewar

Talked to AWDirect, this is what they recommended: http://www.awdirect.com/liftall-four-point-tie-down-system-tuff-edge-xtreme/truck-tie-downs/

But, the problem is, not sure if I can get them here before Thursday w/o paying a small fortune in shipping costs. I might see if I can borrow some J-hooks or R-hooks from my buddy that has a roll-back for his junkyard.


----------



## joec

I've towed a number of cars with UHaul car trailers (the full type not front wheel types) with out a problem. I actaully bought on from UHaul back in the 70's to haul my cars with to the track.


----------



## Big Dog

jwstewar said:


> Talked to AWDirect, this is what they recommended: http://www.awdirect.com/liftall-four-point-tie-down-system-tuff-edge-xtreme/truck-tie-downs/
> 
> But, the problem is, not sure if I can get them here before Thursday w/o paying a small fortune in shipping costs. I might see if I can borrow some J-hooks or R-hooks from my buddy that has a roll-back for his junkyard.



Call U Haul or anyone else, they may rent them!


----------



## joec

Big Dog said:


> Call U Haul or anyone else, they may rent them!


 
UHaul not only rents the trailers with the tie downs but install hitches. Now they might rent the tie downs separately, that I don't know. It really will depend on at you are going to tow with. In my case it was either a truck or full size van. I also towed my mustang to Kentucky on one of their trailers towed behind their truck.


----------



## FrancSevin

A lot of good advice here. What i haven't seen discussed is a gravel shield. Best you have mud flaps on the truck or put something up in front of that pretty Vette in case you hit a bad spot in the road.
If you have stake pockets in the front, I would mount a plywood bulk head accross the trailer.

I have also found that nailing a 2X4 on either side of the wheels insures the vehicle doesn't move side to side at all. Place them ( 4 boards altogether) accros the trailer in front of the wheels and in back of the wheels

It may seem like overkill but I''ve had restraints come loose but never lost a vehichle on my trailer.


----------



## Cowboy

FrancSevin said:


> A lot of good advice here. What i haven't seen discussed is a gravel shield. Best you have mud flaps on the truck or put something up in front of that pretty Vette in case you hit a bad spot in the road.
> If you have stake pockets in the front, I would mount a plywood bulk head accross the trailer.
> 
> I have also found that nailing a 2X4 on either side of the wheels insures the vehicle doesn't move side to side at all. Place them ( 4 boards altogether) accros the trailer in front of the wheels and in back of the wheels
> 
> It may seem like overkill but I''ve had restraints come loose but never lost a vehichle on my trailer.


 Yup darn good points Franc, but iffen it was mine I would find someone with an enclosed race car trailer to haul, it if not hire a proffesional classic car hauler thats not only experienced in hauling those types of vehicles but bonded and insured as well.


----------



## jwstewar

Cowboy said:


> Yup darn good points Franc, but iffen it was mine I would find someone with an enclosed race car trailer to haul, it if not hire a proffesional classic car hauler thats not only experienced in hauling those types of vehicles but bonded and insured as well.


 
We talked about that, but decided it was more fun to do it ourselves. His truck does have mud flaps, but I was also thinking about putting some moving quilts that I have over the front of it to keep from getting chipped. Not quite sure how to fasten them yet either. Maybe a lighter strap across the back of the hood and maybe vice grips clamped to the quilt down low away from the car???? Just thinking out loud err....in writing here


----------



## fuzznutz

i work for a company that hauls the expensive luxury imports like porsche and mercedes have even seen a maybach on one of our trucks all we use is straps around the wheels to tie them down and very few issues with cars getting damaged from moving around and we have over 200 trucks the worst damage i have seen so far is a scratched wheel on a car just whatever method you use make sure that everytime you stop for fuel or to rest/ bathroom breaks you make sure that the car is still secure on the trailer and that the trailer tires and hitch are still nice and tight the DOT allows straps to be used but they must be in good shape and properly rated and no loose ends flapping in the wind.


----------



## Doc

We've found that towing boats with their cover on (usually canvas type material) can cause damage to the boat if any part is loose and starts flapping.  Over time the flapping of the material can mar the finish / leave a mark.  If it were me I'd be more apt to mount short pieces of plywood across the front  of the trailer (like Franc suggested) which should protect from the road trash that will fly up that way.  
Good luck on your road trip.  It does sound like fun.


----------



## FrancSevin

I would not suggest a blanket or quilt attached in any way to the car. It will mar the finish.

Just put a 2X4 into the stake loops. You can screw a deckscrew into the 2X4 above andbelow the stake loop to hold it inplace. Nail two more of them accross the front and add a piece of plywood about 32" high. $20 bucks worth of lumber and nails (screws would be better) and nothing should hit the car.

But, that blanket will come loose somewheres and flap all the way home.

I do not recommend any straps or ropes on the body of the car. Tie to axles, suspension members, and frame only. Straps through the wheel if they are really wide traps. No metal hooks on the wheels anywhere. BTW, I do not like going through the wheels because they will work loose no matter how you try to tension the straps.

I never connect straps in one loop but do a wrap around axles and suspension members. Unless you can do a real solid connection through a frame hole or loop, I suggest doing a wrap.

If you uses straps with hooks and loop the hooks over the staps to make aloop, tie it down with plastic ties. You can wrap the straps, two or three loops, around the rear axles and drop the hooks to hold, but they make develope slack and your hooks will start banging something. A wire tie through the strap eye will prevent that. Then rachet the strap tight to a hog ring or stake loop on the trailer

If you use chains and rachet tensioners, I alway wire tie the chain links so they don't come apart. 

One on each of the four corners (axles or A frames) will hold the car down inside your 2X4 bunks. Put the bunks on after you tension the chains or straps. I use two headed 16 dp nails Two at the end of each board,you need none in the middle.

Have fun.


----------



## Cowboy

jwstewar said:


> We talked about that, but decided it was more fun to do it ourselves. His truck does have mud flaps, but I was also thinking about putting some moving quilts that I have over the front of it to keep from getting chipped. Not quite sure how to fasten them yet either. Maybe a lighter strap across the back of the hood and maybe vice grips clamped to the quilt down low away from the car???? Just thinking out loud err....in writing here


I guess I was thinking they were worth quite a bit more then what I found out online, not quite the value (30 to 40k on up) like the 60's and earlier models like I was thinking. So yup it probably makes sense to haul it yourself, I am sure you are aware of the independent rear suspension so I would be carefull about not tying it down by the axles/driveshafts as it would be easy to mess up the rear alignment if not tied down properly. 

Perty car though, good luck getting it home and have a safe trip.


----------



## Kane

What a beautiful Stingray.  Always been my favorite 'Vette and you can tell someone put a ton a work into the restoration  ...  too bad about that hole in the hood. 

You must have one happy FIL.  And one lovely wife for the thought.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> Your ramps do come out and sit on that upper lip, right?
> 
> I would not use those straps. Grade 70 chains with binders on all 4 corners is the proper way to go. If a Trooper sees you with a rolling load bound down with straps, he may want to talk with you more about it with a piece of paper (price included) as a reminder.
> 
> To get you over the hump in the dovetail, this may work. Take a couple 2x8's or similar and lay flat on the bed just beyond the "hump". Let the front tires climb onto those. Once they clear the 8' (length of board), they'll fall back onto the bed and you can remove. By then, your back tires are near that hump and you should be good.


 
 Boomer is exactly right !!! 

Use #70 chain to be legal in all states.
 Also remember that that vette will only have 4" of clearance from the ground .
 You will need to angle the front of the trailer up to get a straight on approach or you will hang it up or rip off the front spoiler as you pull it on the trailer .
 I have owned two vettes and know this from experience.
 Have fun  !!!!


----------



## jwstewar

Kane said:


> What a beautiful Stingray. Always been my favorite 'Vette and you can tell someone put a ton a work into the restoration ... too bad about that hole in the hood.
> 
> You must have one happy FIL. And one lovely wife for the thought.


 
He offered up a few extras if you did a Buy-it-now, but since this was an auction they weren't included. When we talked to him, he said he would include them for an extra $700, considering the price & the $700, it is still over $500 less than his Buy-it-now price. This included a new chromed A/C compressor, new chromed master cylinder, and several other goodies - inlcuding the stock hood.



BigAl said:


> Boomer is exactly right !!!
> 
> Use #70 chain to be legal in all states.
> Also remember that that vette will only have 4" of clearance from the ground .
> You will need to angle the front of the trailer up to get a straight on approach or you will hang it up or rip off the front spoiler as you pull it on the trailer .
> I have owned two vettes and know this from experience.
> Have fun !!!!


 
My chains are Grade 43 3/8" with a WLL of 5400 lbs (vs. 4700 of #70 5/16) stamped on them. That is what I use with my tractor. If I were to haul more often, I would buy new chains, but for this one time use, I think we will use this chain if we decide to use the chains. I'm torn as to which way to go. I guess we will see when we get there 

I was actually thinking about the wood front a little bit more on the way to work this morning. I just need to figure out how to mount it and the chains/straps. I guess I could tank the chains down around the frame of the tongue. I have the rub rail in the front, but no stake pockets in the front and that rub rail is just a piece of pipe that flexes pretty good without too much pressure - and nothing to keep the chain/strap in position. Wonder where I could find shrink wrap locally to put around the front of the car.......

I'm going tonight to put my new tires on the trailer. Some of you might remember that I complained on NetTractorTalk about them weather cracking and the manufacturer didn't like me bad mouthing them, so they sent me a new set for free.  My buddy has a garage with a tire changer and balancer, so has soon as I get off work, we'll be doing that and I throw the grease gun on the wheel bearings.

Thanks for all the info guys, keep it coming.


----------



## bczoom

jwstewar said:


> Wonder where I could find shrink wrap locally to put around the front of the car.......



A few options.
Lowes or Home Depot have shrink wrap like film in the paint department.  It's that wrap stuff that's commonly used to hold/bind stuff on pallets.  It's not wide so you would have to wrap around several times.

In those same stores, go to the insulation area.  Get some window film in sheets large enough to cover the front.  Commonly made by Frost King.  Take a hair dryer or heat gun with you to get needed shrinking.

Possibly in those stores but more likely in a flooring store, there will be 2 products.  One they use themselves and normally don't sell but they have a plastic wrap they use on rolls of flooring to protect it when being shipped or sold to keep the elements off.  They also have a plastic runner that's a bit sticky on one side.  Used for temporary plastic runners in a house.  Just enough sticky so it doesn't slide around.  I'd consider putting this as the top layer over a base coat.  E.g. get the window film on the car (a few layers?).  Since that may be an indoor use product, once it's on, wrap this stuff around it for an outside layer. 

Consider taping seams so the wind doesn't get under it and start tearing it apart.

EDIT:  Another option may be to check to see if there's a service near where you're buying it that puts those white shrink wrap things on boats for seasonal storage.


----------



## jwstewar

Thanks Brian, We'll look into those.

The transaction just turned kind of ugly. The auction said $500 deposit within 24 hours via pay pal (which we did) and full payment within 3 days. Which we get and knew about. Monica talked to him yesterday, he was cool with us coming Saturday and paying cold hard cash at that time. Then a few hours later, he sent a message in ebay saying that he would prefer a wire transfer prior to pick up because he wants to buy a bike (which was what he stated in the auction of why he was selling the car). If we do that, we have lost our "guarantee" that we will get the car. No way would I do a true wire transfer, if anything, pay pal or something like that. I know it said 3 days, but know that we are coming from Ohio and we are going to be there Saturday and he agreed to it (albeit verbally), I think it is kind of low. Ugh....now Monica and I are in the middle of this because it is our ebay account.


----------



## muleman RIP

STOP! I would never do a transfer like that without being there in person and driving the vehicle. Too many elaborate scams running out there. Could have cooked engine for all you know. Go, drive it and then pay. Just MHO. That is how I handled my skid steer purchase and it went well.


----------



## the old trucker

BigAl said:


> Boomer is exactly right !!!
> 
> Use #70 chain to be legal in all states.
> Also remember that that vette will only have 4" of clearance from the ground .
> You will need to angle the front of the trailer up to get a straight on approach or you will hang it up or rip off the front spoiler as you pull it on the trailer .
> I have owned two vettes and know this from experience.
> Have fun !!!!


 
Why don't you get a $1,000.00 worth of 6x6's & make a cradle for it !! Al it's only a Vette (with a fiberglass body I might add). I have lost count of the number of personal cars & trucks I've hauled from Houston to places in Canada & back for the oil companies. All that I had was a 48' flat bed trailer. I would drive the vehicle on & then use four (4) cargo straps wrapped around the top inside portion of each wheel. The strap started at the rub rail, went up & behind the top of each wheel & back down to the rail of the trailer. The body of the car was free to move. If you tighten down the body, you will have to put alot of strain on it's suspension. Plus if you hit a bump in the road your strap will come slack & instantly snap tight again, risking the chance of breaking the strap & possibly doing damage to the car.
I've went through numerous scales & customs & never was anything said. Customers were always satisfied. Myself, if I bought that Vette I would put it in an enclosed trailer designed to haul vehicles.

Just my quarters worth. Good luck & make the choice that you won't be sorry for later on....


----------



## jwstewar

the old trucker said:


> Why don't you get a $1,000.00 worth of 6x6's & make a cradle for it !! Al it's only a Vette (with a fiberglass body I might add). I have lost count of the number of personal cars & trucks I've hauled from Houston to places in Canada & back for the oil companies. All that I had was a 48' flat bed trailer. I would drive the vehicle on & then use four (4) cargo straps wrapped around the top inside portion of each wheel. The strap started at the rub rail, went up & behind the top of each wheel & back down to the rail of the trailer. The body of the car was free to move. If you tighten down the body, you will have to put alot of strain on it's suspension. Plus if you hit a bump in the road your strap will come slack & instantly snap tight again, risking the chance of breaking the strap & possibly doing damage to the car.
> I've went through numerous scales & customs & never was anything said. Customers were always satisfied. Myself, if I bought that Vette I would put it in an enclosed trailer designed to haul vehicles.
> 
> Just my quarters worth. Good luck & make the choice that you won't be sorry for later on....


 
That approach kind of sounds like the straps that AW Direct proposed when I talked to them. You are saying something that I heard years ago, that we (as individuals) should never strap a vehicle down by the body because we don't have the equipment/tools to take the slack out of the suspension and it will still move.


----------



## jwstewar

muleman said:


> STOP! I would never do a transfer like that without being there in person and driving the vehicle. Too many elaborate scams running out there. Could have cooked engine for all you know. Go, drive it and then pay. Just MHO. That is how I handled my skid steer purchase and it went well.


 
That is my thinking too. Figure then the worst we are out is the $500 deposit and some gas money and if we get there and the engine is toast, the seller mis-represented and PayPal would probably even refund that.


----------



## bczoom

Where in FL is the vehicle?  Maybe we have a forum member or someone we know nearby that can go kick the tires for you.


----------



## FrancSevin

JWStwar,

Two things,

One; Don't send any more money than the deposit.  Period

Two: Don't shrink wrap the car with off the roll plastic.  It will not stay on the car.  Besides, it won't protect it either.

I have bought 11 cars off Ebay alone.  Some good, some not so good,,,,,everyone was an adventure.

But the hard luck stories to get you to pay ahead,,,,,,fogetaboutit.  Hand over the cash when you have a title, bill of sale and keys which made the car prove it was worth what you paid.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

FrancSevin said:


> JWStwar,
> 
> Two things,
> 
> One; Don't send any more money than the deposit.  Period
> 
> Two: Don't shrink wrap the car with off the roll plastic.  It will not stay on the car.  Besides, it won't protect it either.
> 
> I have bought 11 cars off Ebay alone.  Some good, some not so good,,,,,everyone was an adventure.
> 
> But the hard luck stories to get you to pay ahead,,,,,,fogetaboutit.  Hand over the cash when you have a title, bill of sale and keys which made the car prove it was worth what you paid.



*What he said X2 !!*


----------



## jwstewar

It is in Port St. Lucie. OkeeDon that used to be around was from there. I think we are just going to say we will pay the remainder when we get there.

We had thought about going earlier, but I had a cousin pass away and his funeral is Thursday, so I really can't go before then. I'm also afraid to let Monica and her Dad go get this car by themselves. I'm afraid they wouldn't get it strapped down good. Her Dad has problems with his shoulders and his left hand is still pretty messed up where he cut it on the table saw back in September/October.


----------



## bczoom

Timing is bad... I was just outside that area a couple months ago.

Is the buyer OK with having someone come kick the tires?  I know someone about 50 miles away and could ask if he might be able to take a road trip to go look at it.


----------



## jwstewar

I haven't talked to him, even at that, I would be leery to send the money w/o at least a title in hand. I appreciate the offer Brian, we'll see if he gives Monica any static when she tells him that we aren't sending the money, then I might take you up on it.


----------



## waybomb

EMail me the PSL location.

waybomb at gmail dot com

I smell a rat.

And that picture does not look like PSL, and the tags on the other car is not Florida.

My kid lives in North Palm Beach. I am certain I could have him and a few of his buddies pay a visit tonight.


----------



## fogtender

On a car like that you want to use the webbing straps ove the wheels. If you tie to the frame, the suspension is binding down and you can (on a rough road) break parts of the suspension unless you have the frame on blocks so it is solid against the frame and can't move against the tires and springs.

Go rent a car hauler trailer from U-haul and use the tire webbing straps.  That way the tires are secure and the car rides on it's suspension!  Using any straps accross the body would result in broken, cracked and scuffed fiberglass body panels.

If you're hauling any type of classic, you secure it by the wheel, not the frame. If it was just some regular car, then who cares!

But getting a rental trailer that is designed to haul cars is your best bet, the dove tail trailer is great for hauling regular stuff and doable.

But.... Having said that.... I'd drive that puppy home smiling all the way!  What's a few extra thousand miles!  Did I mention I'm jealous?


----------



## waybomb

I would IMMEDIATELY be contacting ebay and paypal as well. NOW.


ps - got your messages too - I'm on it.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

as fogtender said blocking the frame is necessary i towed an old pontiac home for my dad we did the same thing nailed blocks to the deck behind the tires than blocked the frame lastly secured it with cargo straps at the frame so the whole load moved as ine i never felt it behind my ctd dodge towed it up the alcan from washington state i had nothing but problems with tires felt like a pit crew changing tires long the road


----------



## jwstewar

I just now saw the address for the first time. I looked it up. Doesn't look like a house on Google, and the reverse address look-up says it is a business address, so this is really starting to concern me.

But, on a positive note, I looked through his feedback, it looks like he has sold several car items through the years, including several 74-77 Vette parts.


----------



## waybomb

I spoke with my kid. He's calling somebody nearby that address to drive over there and see if that car is sitting there.
Feedback means nothing if the account has been hacked.

1) Contact ebay and paypal right away and let them know you are concerned. They will contact the seller through their channels and verify the seller.

2) Make sure you let both ebay and paypal know the seller is changing terms after the sale, you still want to complete the sale, but do not want anything negative to your account or status

3) In Google earth, you can arrow over the address. This place seems to be "Ask Auto", but the picture of the car does not seem to be the same setting as the google earth picture. A "John Tower" is somehow associated with this "Ask Auto" or this address.

4) Across the street is "Precision Cycle Works". My kid is calling them right now to see if they know anything about Ask auto.

Inspector Cleusiou on the path to truth.


----------



## the old trucker

fogtender said:


> On a car like that you want to use the webbing straps ove the wheels. If you tie to the frame, the suspension is binding down and you can (on a rough road) break parts of the suspension unless you have the frame on blocks so it is solid against the frame and can't move against the tires and springs.
> 
> Go rent a car hauler trailer from U-haul and use the tire webbing straps. That way the tires are secure and the car rides on it's suspension! Using any straps accross the body would result in broken, cracked and scuffed fiberglass body panels.
> 
> If you're hauling any type of classic, you secure it by the wheel, not the frame. If it was just some regular car, then who cares!
> 
> But getting a rental trailer that is designed to haul cars is your best bet, the dove tail trailer is great for hauling regular stuff and doable.
> 
> But.... Having said that.... I'd drive that puppy home smiling all the way! What's a few extra thousand miles! Did I mention I'm jealous?


 


*THANKS FOGGIE !!!!!! *

That is what I have been trying to tell him...I'd love to see the before, during & after pics if he decides to use wrapping & chain. Hell if he wants to pay my flight I'd drive it to him just for something to do...


----------



## Big Dog

waybomb said:


> I spoke with my kid. He's calling somebody nearby that address to drive over there and see if that car is sitting there.
> Feedback means nothing if the account has been hacked.
> 
> 1) Contact ebay and paypal right away and let them know you are concerned. They will contact the seller through their channels and verify the seller.
> 
> 2) Make sure you let both ebay and paypal know the seller is changing terms after the sale, you still want to complete the sale, but do not want anything negative to your account or status
> 
> 3) In Google earth, you can arrow over the address. This place seems to be "Ask Auto", but the picture of the car does not seem to be the same setting as the google earth picture. A "John Tower" is somehow associated with this "Ask Auto" or this address.
> 
> 4) Across the street is "Precision Cycle Works". My kid is calling them right now to see if they know anything about Ask auto.
> 
> Inspector Cleusiou on the path to truth.



Thanks again Fred for proving FF is the place to be by looking out for the members and helping when needed!


----------



## waybomb

<<<<LEGIT>>>>>>

They repair Corvettes at Ask Auto. The guys from the bike shop said they were asked if they wanted to buy that exact car.

I'd still make sure through ebay/paypal that the account owner knows about the sale before sending money to him.

Let me know if you need any other help.


----------



## jwstewar

Thanks Fred. I greatly appreciate it. He has signed his corresponence as John. The paypal account is katetowers. So that is kind of jiving. Maybe he owns that business and wants us to meet him there so we don't go to his house. (Trying to looking on the bright side ) We have to remember, we are strangers to him too, and he has to protect himself too.

And again, I have to tell myself, technically we are the ones "breaking" the rules of the auction. It said payment within 3 days which would be tomorrow. We have been going by the assumption that most people if they had a deposit and knew when you were coming would be reasonable and not expect the money until in person or ready to be shipped.


----------



## jwstewar

waybomb said:


> <<<<LEGIT>>>>>>
> 
> They repair Corvettes at Ask Auto. The guys from the bike shop said they were asked if they wanted to buy that exact car.
> 
> I'd still make sure through ebay/paypal that the account owner knows about the sale before sending money to him.
> 
> Let me know if you need any other help.


 
That is making me feel better. They didn't happen to say anything about the condition of the car or anything did they? BTW, not sure if I posted it or not, but here is a link to the ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...49&item=220941526268&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## waybomb

I'd say go ahead and look up the bike shop and talk to them directly.

I've bought cars on ebay. At this point, I'd be feeling safe to send them a deposit, but not all the money.

Just make sure Towers' account was not hacked. Call Ask Auto and ask for John as well.

My kid says PSL is an hour away and he has to work on an Aventador exhaust tonight, so he can't go and check the car out.

But we can find somebody to do so if you want.


----------



## jwstewar

Thanks Fred. We've sent the deposit, but like you don't want to send the entire amount. I greatly appreciate the work you've done. I think I will float a call to the bike shop.


----------



## Cowboy

Looks & sounds very nice and a lot of detail in the ad, the 4 youtube videos also were a nice addition to the ad, IMO.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Cowboy said:


> Looks & sounds very nice and a lot of detail in the ad, the 4 youtube videos also were a nice addition to the ad, IMO.



At 6:01 in the first video, you get a reflection of the seller (biker dude with the sleeveless T-shirt & the tats) as he videos opening the door. 

Make sure you give the* pile of cash* to him when you get there.........OK ?


----------



## Cowboy

I checked out the videos more and he has a youtube page, says his name is John and by one of the other videos he says its his vette. here a video of what I am assuming is him. Looks like a nice enough guy to me. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/blueflamealley?feature=watch#p/u/8/2NCAJUp6UlM


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Pictures of a car can be taken anywhere and then I load them in my auction. AT the beach or at my house or on vacation.
If you look at the google cam images the Ask Auto business building has the same paint scheme as in one of the pictures in the ebay ad.


----------



## jwstewar

This has turned into quite the search hasn't it. Don't piss of the ForumsForums Mafia, we will come hunt you down.

Thanks for the help everyone, I'm feeling pretty good about it now. I think we are planning on leaving a little earlier now. I've got a funeral Thursday, so I think we are going to leave shortly after that. That will then allow us to get to Florida on Friday night and be able to be at his house/business early Saturday and be able to start back sooner.

I'm ashamed in everyone though, when I mentioned I was going to put the new tires on the trailer, no one mentioned new valve stems. Glad I checked them though, they were cracked as bad as the tires, fortunately my buddy had some new ones - 4 of them left to be precise. They are on the trailer and I gave each of the 4 wheels a quick shot of grease and turn each of the drums by hand and you can see and hear just a bit of resistance, so I think all 4 brakes are adjusted good. So I think the trailer is about as good as shape as it can be.

He also had 3 T-hooks that he let me borrow. Don't know if we will use them or the straps and chains or what yet. But like I told him, I would rather take everything and not need it vs. not take it and need it.


----------



## bczoom

Got a spare tire or 2?  Jack that can lift the side of a loaded trailer?  Chocks?


----------



## jwstewar

bczoom said:


> Got a spare tire or 2? Jack that can lift the side of a loaded trailer? Chocks?


 
Right now no spares, but I think I'm going to stop at TSC before we head out and pick up a couple. I'll have jacks, but I'm also taking my wooden ramps that will lift the trailer high enough to get the other tire off (provided both don't blow). I'll also have chocks with me. I also plan on screwing boards to the deck of the trailer to keep the car from wanting to vibrate sideways. I haven't approached the f-i-l yet about building a shield for the front of the trailer, but I'm taking my cordless circular saw so that we can do it once it sees the conditions of the roads and what the truck throws up.

I think we've moved up our leave time to today.


----------



## Doc

Sounds like you are well prepared and ready for a big road trip.  Should be fun.  I hope all goes well.  How about taking some pics to share with us when you get back?  

Enjoy, and congrats to your FIL.


----------



## jwstewar

Just left the inlaw's house. Gonna be a long ride. After market exhaust and has a loud drone. Some type of vornado or something under the hood that whistles everytime the gas is pressed. I can say I'm not impressed with the Hemi. It is shifting more with the empty trailer than my 5.3 Chevy.


----------



## Big Dog

jwstewar said:


> Just left the inlaw's house. Gonna be a long ride. After market exhaust and has a loud drone. Some type of vornado or something under the hood that whistles everytime the gas is pressed. I can say I'm not impressed with the Hemi. It is shifting more with the empty trailer than my 5.3 Chevy.



Does that truck have tow load on the end of the column shifter??? If it does better start using it!


----------



## jwstewar

Yep, it is engaged. We are now in Beckely WV.


----------



## Big Dog

jwstewar said:


> Yep, it is engaged. We are now in Beckely WV.



.......and it's still shifting often???


----------



## bczoom

Not sure if you've taken this route before so I'll toss it out.

Don't forget to turn off the radar detector when you get to VA.

You'll also have a couple very long hills in front of you.  Downhill in your direction.  You may want to downshift so you don't cook your brakes.  IIRC, it was near Fancy Gap, VA.

Once you're into NC, you're going to find people are driving a bit faster on I-77.  Watch for people blowing past you at 85+.  Ditto once you get on I-95 (which is going to feel like a loonnngggg ride since it's normally crowded and you really need to pay attention).


----------



## bczoom

Big Dog said:


> .......and it's still shifting often???


When you're in the hills of WV, everything shifts often...


----------



## jwstewar

We actually didn't even bring the radar detector. Just planned on running the limit. I just swapped out from driving. We are now on 26 about 25 miles from 95.

I will give the Dodge Props, it did a good job of grade braking. On those long hills I didn't even touch the brake. Just took my foot off the gas.


----------



## loboloco

jwstewar said:


> We actually didn't even bring the radar detector. Just planned on running the limit. I just swapped out from driving. We are now on 26 about 25 miles from 95.
> 
> I will give the Dodge Props, it did a good job of grade braking. On those long hills I didn't even touch the brake. Just took my foot off the gas.




Dang, you passed close.  Wish you luck on the haulage. I have kind of stayed out of this one cause I used to contract for this type of work.


----------



## bczoom

jwstewar said:


> Just planned on running the limit.


That will add some time...

I think we're about the same distance to your destination (1050 miles).  My best time is 14 hours flat.  Worst was our last trip at almost 20 hours.  Sat in a traffic jam for close to 3 hours.  Normally, we do it in right around 16.


----------



## jwstewar

Figured with the trailer, the limit would be fast enough anyway.


----------



## jwstewar

At a Cracker Barrel just south of Jacksonville. Going to try to go another hour and then stop for the night. F-I-L shoulders are bothering him, so I'll be driving the rest of tonight. He was able to drive probably 4 or 5 hours. I'm surprised he made it thY long.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Just be careful Jim. Rest when needed.


----------



## jwstewar

We stopped in Edgewater, about 20 miles S. Of Daytona.


----------



## jwstewar

Got it loaded up, and left about 12, by the time we got out of town and got gas, it was about 12:30. We've driven about 3 hours on the FL turnpike. One toll was $16, one was $7.50, and then we were going to get something to eat (but didn't) and got right back on and cost us $3. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## jwstewar

You know people slam the 5.3 and say it isn't a towing motor, I'll you what, I wouldn't trade my stock 5.3 for this chipped and breathing 5.7 Hemi. Oh, and I can get 9.5 MPG towing my 10k box camper and this one is only doing 9 towing 2200 of flat trailer. Don't know yet loaded, it is running 3rd a lot and 2nd frequently. Haven't figured out how to lock overdrive out.


----------



## FrancSevin

jwstewar said:


> You know people slam the 5.3 and say it isn't a towing motor, I'll you what, I wouldn't trade my stock 5.3 for this chipped and breathing 5.7 Hemi. Oh, and I can get 9.5 MPG towing my 10k box camper and this one is only doing 9 towing 2200 of flat trailer. Don't know yet loaded, it is running 3rd a lot and 2nd frequently. Haven't figured out how to lock overdrive out.


 
Next time get a Cummins. And throw that auto tranny away

My experience suggests Manual trannies and diesel engines. 
My 95 one ton Dodge gets 15-18 MPG pulling a load (32 foor camper was easy Dozer, not so much) Empty almost 20. And it stays in the gear you put it.

Automatics are for toys and grocery getters. Tow vehicles should be manual trans.

_Real trucks have dually wheels, manual tranmissions and say Cummins on the side._

That said, I have hear very good things about the newer Hemis. How old is yours.?


----------



## jwstewar

His is a 2005 with now 17,600 miles on it. It is a 2500 Heavy Duty Crew Cab 8 foot bed. I think my 1500 Silverado pulls better suspension aside. Oh BTW, this is the first time it has ever towed anything. I couldn't even get the brake controller to hold the trailer so I could latch the ball until I adjusted it.


----------



## jwstewar

Oh, you want to hear something funny. F-I-L got into an argument over gas. He says a vehicle uses more gas if it gets less than 1/2 tank. I know a lot of vehicles the 2nd half of the tank will go faster, but MPGs don't go down. We'be had to stop everytime we get to 5/8s of a tank.


----------



## FrancSevin

jwstewar said:


> Oh, you want to hear something funny. F-I-L got into an argument over gas. He says a vehicle uses more gas if it gets less than 1/2 tank. I know a lot of vehicles the 2nd half of the tank will go faster, but MPGs don't go down. We'be had to stop everytime we get to 5/8s of a tank.




Us old farts _can_ be stupidly stubborn like that.  

As fuel levels go down, so does weight load.  So in fact MPG would go Up.

But hardly noticeble on a 6,000 lb truck.  

BTW, assuming I am wrong here,,,,,Getting off the highway to refill at 1/2 tankful would use more gas than your FIL's theory could possibly save.


----------



## jwstewar

FrancSevin said:


> Us old farts _can_ be stupidly stubborn like that.
> 
> As fuel levels go down, so does weight load.  So in fact MPG would go Up.
> 
> But hardly noticeble on a 6,000 lb truck.
> 
> BTW, assuming I am wrong here,,,,,Getting off the highway to refill at 1/2 tankful would use more gas than your FIL's theory could possibly save.



I agree with both of these sentiments. Takes a lot of time to, have to make sure you can get in and out with the trailer. He would just rather put 30 or 40 in vs. 70 or 80 or more.


----------



## FrancSevin

jwstewar said:


> I agree with both of these sentiments. Takes a lot of time to, have to make sure you can get in and out with the trailer. He would just rather put 30 or 40 in vs. 70 or 80 or more.


 
The vette is what the trip is all about.

Humour him and let the old guy have the day. Picking up the car of his dreams... It is, after all, _his_ day.


----------



## Doc

Sounds like the trip is going good.  When do you guys expect to be back in Ohio?


----------



## jwstewar

Trip couldn't have really gone any better. We are almost to Chattanooga TN. GPS is saying 5:15, by the time we.stop to day and get gas 2 or 3 more times, I'm expecting 6:30.


----------



## jwstewar

Just made the split toward Knoxville.


----------



## Doc

Sounds like you avoided the West Virgina turnpike on the return trip.  Probably a good move.


----------



## jwstewar

Yep, that is why we came this way. F-I-L is now driving and getting a lesson in towing through hills.


----------



## waybomb

And when it does get on the ground, you will post vids of that vette drifting, right?


----------



## jwstewar

I looked the specs up, I was surprised, this car only had 210 HP stock and did 92 mph and 15.5 in the qrtr. Compared to todays cars, it is slow.


----------



## waybomb

A blown 698 will slide right in that chassis.


----------



## jwstewar

Really wish I was the one driving through the mountains of TN. Just glad it isn't my motor and tranny taking the abuse. He won't rev the engine and keeps lugging it and jerking the tranny to keep the engine from reving.


----------



## the old trucker

I'm waiting to see how you secured the car to the trailer...

*The Old Trucker*


----------



## jwstewar

I'll try to get picks when we stop. I'm fighting with my phone. It keeps losing pics. I'll take them and then they'll disappear. I've got a chain wrap around each lower control ARM in the front going to the opposite corner. Then the rear I used 2 t-hooks in the frame in FRONT of the rear suspension and too it to the opposite corner of the trailer. None have loosened so far, I keep checking them. I also put chicks on each side of the back tires and secured them with a rachet strap around each tire.


----------



## jwstewar

Not sure if we are going to make it back today or not. We stopped at Hooters. Don't think we will be able to get the F-I-L out of the restaurant.


----------



## bczoom

I love this story...


----------



## the old trucker

> We stopped at Hooters. Don't think we will be able to get the F-I-L out of the restaurant.


 
  I bet yea he was figuring out a way to make their load more secure...


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

jwstewar said:


> Not sure if we are going to make it back today or not. We stopped at Hooters. Don't think we will be able to get the F-I-L out of the restaurant.



Never happened unless we see pics of the girls with the car.

Hooters chix love vettes !


----------



## jwstewar

He offered the one girl a ride. He got a picture with the 3 cute ones. I'll post pics tomorrow. Right now I'm going to go to bed.


----------



## jwstewar

Finally got the pics off my phone.

The first pics is the car on the trailer behind the truck. We are at Hooters then, but the restaurant is behind me.

The rest of the pics are from various angles under the car so that you can see how the chains are hooked to the car. The car rode very well without issue. We had one little issue when we went to unload it. The chain on the right front had gotten wedged in the spring on the control arm. We had to jack it up to remove the pressure and then take a pry bar and pop it out. No big deal, no damage done. Sure did get the F-I-L worked up though. I told you you were tightening it too tight. I told him, no I wasn't. You gotta remember, this is the same guy that bought a new riding lawn mower and put it in his trailer and hauled it home by 1 yes 1 piece of old small rope tied around the stearing wheel and no tailgate or anything on the trailer. I told him to take a look at the pros and notice how those cars are pulled down, they do it for a reason and it isn't because they like the sound the chain makes when they flip it.

The car looks good from far, but far from good He mentioned some road chips, unfortunately, these are more than road chips and there are enough of them on different panels that he will probably end up having to have the whole car painted.

The good: The interior looks very, very nice. Haven't driven it on the road yet. He didn't test drive it. Not sure why. I would've. Maybe he figured he was already committed to it by that point with the money already spent, why bother. Started very easy when we got it home. It was 22 degrees last night and it turned over 4 or 5 times and fired right up and sat there and idled really nice. I was afraid it wouldn't do that when he said, he wasn't sure how it would do since it had never been in the cold. I was thinking, uh oh, no choke. Looks like most (all?) front end parts have been replace fairly recently. No obvious signs of frame damage. Underneath and the fender wells are incredibly smooth and clean.

The bad: The previosly mentioned paint chips. I saw the one on the corner on the pics, but you couldn't see the front point is a bit messed up and there are several odds and ends places. Probably a complete repaint. The driver's door hinge is worn a good bit and allows the door to drop down. I said it may be able to be solved by replacing the pin and bushing, hopefully it isn't the hinge itself, those look to be welded in place. The right headlight didn't come up but about an inch or so. The right rear taillights aren't working right. The inside one isn't working at all, but the left has a taillight, but no brake light (and the taillight goes out). Could be from getting bounced around on the trailer, but could be a minor/major fix as well. A couple minor antifreeze leaks. Look like they are coming from hoses, but couldn't tell last night. It was dark and did I mention it was cold at that point and we were getting really tired? Now the really bad, the battery was dead when we got home. He mentioned if you didn't disconnect the battery, like all Vettes, it would drain them. I didn't by that part, but it does drain it. I'm guess either the alarm or the strereo is hooked up incorrectly. I'm guessing stereo. It has a couple of amps and 2 12" subs - which I haven't found yet. Haven't looked at it much really. So we had to put the battery charger on it to get it off the trailer.

Overall, he is happy. Gotta remember it is a 36 year old car. It isn't going to perfect. It will give him something to tinker with that is fun besides sitting around worrying about his hand.


----------



## loboloco

Good tie down using chains. this is about the only time I ever used ratchet binders.  Being a little old fashioned, I preferred dogs for the other loads.  Nice looking Vette by the way.


----------



## the old trucker

No doubt it wasn't going to move any where soon. I wouldn't want to see how you secure a 40' length of 24" pipe.


----------



## loboloco

the old trucker said:


> No doubt it wasn't going to move any where soon. I wouldn't want to see how you secure a 40' length of 24" pipe.


He'd have a fit with a piece of 8' spiral-weld wouldn't he?


----------



## jwstewar

Are you guys saying I went a bit overboard?

BTW, don't forget I had wheel chocks on each side of both rear tires with a rachet strap around those to hold them in place.


----------



## loboloco

jwstewar said:


> Are you guys saying I went a bit overboard?
> 
> BTW, don't forget I had wheel chocks on each side of both rear tires with a rachet strap around those to hold them in place.


Nope, no such thing as too much securement.


----------



## jwstewar

He got a little upset with me because I was taking too long. I walked around it and looked at it for awhile before deciding how I wanted to do it, but then he was saying, I don't want anything bent. I then got a bit, just a bit and said, I know, I don't either, that is why I'm taking my time and doing it right. I don't want to lose the thing going down the highway. He then said, just put the those straps on it, I said, I would if I could, but there isn't anything to secure it to. Give me a few. He finally went away and let me do my thing. That is why I wanted to go, I knew he wouldn't and Monica didn't have the know how to secure it the way it needed to.

I made Monica watch an episode of Shipping Wars last week. I showed her the episode where Roy was hauling the Thunderbird and made a quick stop and the car move sideways on him. I showed her why and what he did wrong. His straps were just going straight forward and backward. Nothing to stop the car from going sideways. I do watch, read, and learn. I will give TBN credit for that, I've learned a lot over there on that.


----------



## Doc

A good road trip indeed.     Good pics.   Cept for the excessive shifting, it sounded like the truck did a fine job of towing.  (I agree with you on the 5.3's.  I think they tow better than the 5.7 / 350's they replaced.)  

Like you said, you have to expect those kind of little things on a 36 year old car.  If perfect you'd have to pay a whole lot more to get your hands on one.


----------



## the old trucker

loboloco said:


> Nope, no such thing as too much securement.


 What he said. Never too much...just overkill....

*..Qoute..He'd have a fit with a piece of 8' spiral-weld wouldn't he?...Quote* 

Would that pipe be the same as what we call corrugated Galvanized pipe used for ditches ?? I've haul many a piece with 18, 36, & 48" pushed inside...


----------



## jwstewar

Doc said:


> A good road trip indeed.  Good pics. Cept for the excessive shifting, it sounded like the truck did a fine job of towing. (I agree with you on the 5.3's. I think they tow better than the 5.7 / 350's they replaced.)
> 
> Like you said, you have to expect those kind of little things on a 36 year old car. If perfect you'd have to pay a whole lot more to get your hands on one.


 
Woops, wasn't even thinking of a Chevy 350 when I posted that Doc, but I agree. I had one of those as well, but in this case I was talking the 5.7 Hemi. I wasn't impressed with this Hemi. Then again, he has tinkered with it....so maybe everything isn't working well together. I know it has a K&N intake, Gibson Headers, Flowmaster mufflers & exhaust straight out the back. Oh, and that stupid Air-Raid Throttle bottle spacer that whistles everytime you are on the gas. I'm sure he has also used some type of programmer on it, he usually does to his vehicles.

 When we got in my truck last night to go home, I told Monica to shhhh and listen. She was like what? I said, listen how quiet it is and we are using about half the fuel with much more comfortable seats. Love my Silverado even more after that trip.


----------



## jwstewar

the old trucker said:


> What he said. Never too much...just overkill....
> 
> *..Qoute..He'd have a fit with a piece of 8' spiral-weld wouldn't he?...Quote*
> 
> Would that pipe be the same as what we call corrugated Galvanized pipe used for ditches ?? I've haul many a piece with 18, 36, & 48" pushed inside...


 
Just curious, how would you have secured it?


----------



## Doc

jwstewar said:


> Woops, wasn't even thinking of a Chevy 350 when I posted that Doc, but I agree. I had one of those as well, but in this case I was talking the 5.7 Hemi. I wasn't impressed with this Hemi. Then again, he has tinkered with it....so maybe everything isn't working well together. I know it has a K&N intake, Gibson Headers, Flowmaster mufflers & exhaust straight out the back. Oh, and that stupid Air-Raid Throttle bottle spacer that whistles everytime you are on the gas. I'm sure he has also used some type of programmer on it, he usually does to his vehicles.
> 
> When we got in my truck last night to go home, I told Monica to shhhh and listen. She was like what? I said, listen how quiet it is and we are using about half the fuel with much more comfortable seats. Love my Silverado even more after that trip.


Sorry for the confusion ... I knew you were talking about / comparing to the Hemi in your FIL's truck ... I was comparing to my old Chevy trucks which all had 350's.   I hesitated going to the 5.3 but after talking with a boating buddy who had pulled a 10k houseboat up the ramp with his 5.3 I thought this new 5.3 just might do alright.....and it does.


----------



## the old trucker

jwstewar said:


> Just curious, how would you have secured it?


 
Please excuse me as I am not the best with computers. I hope this will give you an idea of how I secured cars & pickups. On a 48 to 53' flatbed trailer, the straps are on winches that move on a slider just under the rub rail. 
I pull out the strap & feed up inside the rub rail, up close to the top of the wheel & behind it, coming out & back down inside the rub rail again, then hook it to tlr. Winch it snug. Just watch how the strap fits behind the wheel as not to pinch a brake line...Used this method from Texas to eastern Canada without a hitch. 
The rub rail helps save your straps in the event of someone sideswiping your tlr, thus keeping your load* "SECURE"*


----------



## loboloco

the old trucker said:


> What he said. Never too much...just overkill....
> 
> *..Qoute..He'd have a fit with a piece of 8' spiral-weld wouldn't he?...Quote*
> 
> Would that pipe be the same as what we call corrugated Galvanized pipe used for ditches ?? I've haul many a piece with 18, 36, & 48" pushed inside...


Nope, metal pipe welded in a spiral, then coated on the outside with plastic, then concreted on the inside I know they make it just below Columbia, SC and I think somewhere in TX.  It has to be carried with the ends sealed in plastic and several gallons of water placed on the inside.  Fun to haul.


----------



## loboloco

jwstewar said:


> Just curious, how would you have secured it?


Strap cradle on each tire, tightened with underbelly rachets.


----------



## the old trucker

loboloco said:


> Strap cradle on each tire, tightened with underbelly rachets.


 
Is this what you call a cradle strap & an underbelly ratchet ?? If not could you show me please...??


----------



## loboloco

the old trucker said:


> Is this what you call a cradle strap & an underbelly ratchet ?? If not could you show me please...??


yep


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

the old trucker said:


> Is this what you call a cradle strap & an underbelly ratchet ?? If not could you show me please...??



What's with all the tie down picture crap, we need pics of the girls at hooters adjusting the load binders ! 

I heard you can go strapless if you keep the speed down ! LOL !


----------



## the old trucker

loboloco said:


> yep


 
Now I know what you are talking about. It's the same thing I talked about earlier. That cradle strap shown is not made for that trailer. The hook on the left side can (swivel) somewhat but on the right side it's sowed together. For it to be effective the hook has to be hooked straight ahead & back. Been there, bought the ticket also... I'm not trying to be a pain in the A$$, just trying to help from my expense...

The Old Trucker


----------



## loboloco

trucker, mine cradled the tire and had a swivel that allowed me to either cross strap or direct side strap.  Drove a 48' flat with 10' spreads mostly.  But every once in a while would get a single deck car hauler.


----------



## muleman RIP

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> What's with all the tie down picture crap, we need pics of the girls at hooters adjusting the load binders !


5 pages of posts and no pics of girls? That is just wrong!


----------

